# Potty retraining tips required.



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi all,

Belle is now 10 months old. I brought her home when she was 3 months old, it took us a couple of weeks but being the smart little thing that she is, getting her potty trained was no problem.

She would do everything on her pipi pads. Then when she was 8 months old I had some remodeling done in my house. The entire house except the master bedroom and bathroom became a construction site.

Not being able to access her pipi pad (as floors and walls were removed everywhere) for 6 weeks she was doing her business anywhere she liked (all over the debris).

Now it’s been two weeks since the workers left and Belle has decided that she’ll use the pipi pad for pipi and do her potty in my living room (luckily I haven’t laid out my carpets yet).

I’ve tried bringing her to her pad and praising her verbally and with treats the 2-3 times that she’s managed to do her job in the right spot. But when I’m not looking she’ll quickly run to the drawing room and do her business. 

I have tried being nice, I have even showed her her job and said “bad girl” (she knows that ‘goo goo girl’ means she’s done good and ‘bad girl’ means she’s been naughty) I’ve even tried ignoring her to show that I’m disappointed in her behavior. But nothing seems to be working. After cleaning up after her, I’ve cleaned the floor with bleach and spritzed the spray which theoretically stops dogs from doing their business in the area.

Any advice (short of physical discipline) is welcome. 

Ps: Shes a picky eater. So she doesn’t have a fixed time of doing potty, sometimes she’ll go once a day and sometimes twice so that thing of showing her the pad an hour after eating doesn’t work for me.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Have your tried Crate Training Belle?? That is the most effective way to Potty Train a new Puppy. From your post, you were putting down those Pee Pads but did not indicate that you had tried Crate Training her. Perhaps the reason she is starting to "go" where she isn't supposed to is because you have not established a routine which is most important when House Breaking a new Puppy. I am sure that later on others here on SM might offer you some suggestions as well.


----------



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Have your tried Crate Training Belle?? That is the most effective way to Potty Train a new Puppy. From your post, you were putting down those Pee Pads but did not indicate that you had tried Crate Training her. Perhaps the reason she is starting to "go" where she isn't supposed to is because you have not established a routine which is most important when House Breaking a new Puppy. I am sure that later on others here on SM might offer you some suggestions as well.


Thank you for the prompt reply.

She hasn’t been crate trained. She’s been sleeping on the bed with me since the day she came. I’ve never had any problems with her soiling the bed. 

When she was new she’d spend the night snuggled into me (I’d show her the pad before bed) and first thing in the morning I’d pick her up and take her straight to her pad where she’d relieve herself.

I sort of know that it’s my fault for not keeping a pipi pad around when the work was going on and turning a blind eye to her relieving herself anywhere she wanted as, like I said, we were living amongst debris and I had half the house packed into boxes and honestly the workers had driven me up the wall.

In fact, this morning when I wrote the post, she’d done her pipi on the pad but then she’d run to the living room and done her job behind the sofa. I made sure to let her know that I was disappointed (by taking her back to the scene of the crime and telling her that she’d been a bad girl before I picked it up) then I ignored her for an hour.

An hour ago, after lunch she did another job on the pipi pad and I made sure to praise her and gave her a treat.

Do I just have to be patient and carry on doing what I’m doing? Or should I change my tactics?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I agree with Snuggle's Mom. Unfortunately, you need to go back to the beginning in retraining Belle. She should not have the run of the house and be using it as her pee pad. Get a crate, and keep her in it only letting her out to go pee where she is suppose to go. After she has peed then you can let her play outside her crate ONLY while you are watching her like a "hawk". Her reward for going pee on her pad will be play time outside the crate (while being watched carefully) - then its back into the crate. Set your timer to 1 or 2 hour intervals and let her out to pee. If she doesn't pee then its back into the crate. Yes potty training is intense - but IF you are consistent she will very quickly learn and make life so much more pleasant for both of you. This may sound "mean" to you but its not - Its really showing that you love your fluff enough to train her. A well trained maltese is a joy for ALL to be around. It takes the investment of time (just like children do) but the outcome is so rewarding. Oh, and also make sure you thoroughly clean wherever she has an accident - so she won't be attracted to going again in those places. Praise when she goes on her pad.....when/if she has an accident or starts squatting pick her up and place her on her pee pad - then it's back into her crate. Having the run of the house is a privilege that needs to be earned. Be consistent in your training! I could go on but I'm thinking I've said enough. 
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

Another voice for crate training. Dogs also do not understand when you reproach them for mess unless the correction is while they are doing it or immediately thereafter. Even though they can be very smart, their recall does not work like that if you show them an hour later. She will get that you are disappointed if you reproach her next to mess but will not associate it with her actually making that mess somewhere she shouldn't.


----------



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

I thank you all for your advice. Though I would really appreciate something other than crate training. 

If someone has had an experience with a similar situation and has also avoided crate training, I would appreciate your advice. Till then I’ll just be patient and see if like Abella’s mom said I’m basically starting from scratch again so hopefully Belle will relearn where her bathroom is.

Side note: I have nothing against crate training, it’s just something I’ve never seen done before. Coming from a family that has always had dogs, I’ve seen my mom, aunt and grandma train dogs to perfection without the crate. Sadly none of them are around anymore and I cannot turn to them for advice. 

But once again, thank you. I appreciate every bit of advice that is given on this forum.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just re-reread Abella's Mom's post whereby she did suggest Crate Training and was in agreement with what I had posted before she did. And as far as I am concerned starting from scratch is Crate Training even though you are not for that idea at this point in time. The choice it entirely up to you as to how you prefer to train your Puppy and I do wish you luck with whatever method you choose.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

If you don’t want to crate train, use a xpen the same way as a crate. She will have more room and not be so confined. Are you training her for just indoor pads or will she be trained to go outdoors as well?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did not crate train my 2, but confined them to the kitchen (w/pads) where we had tile floor. Kitzi basically trained himself at about 3 1/2 months of age---I also put a pad at the end of his pack-&-play crib, which he used religiously. Lisi was a bit harder *(I cross trained them both to go in & out) but now she will go inside on pads or outside (as will Kitzi). I agree w/Joanne that an xpen is a good alternative. Please don't blame Belle---and don't call her bad---try only positive reinforcement. If you don't catch her in the act simply ignore it & take her outside or to the pad & say "good girl." It isn't her fault the house was in upheavel & she was left to fend for herself. Life happens/start over. Don't give her a pass to the entire house until she can manage the smaller space. At the very least take her out when she awakes even after napping, after she eats & before bed. I would try every 2 hrs. until she is showing lots of progress. Above all help her learn to trust you by staying positive---she can read your moods. It will provide you w/endless love & benefits. Let us know how it is going. All the best to both of you!


----------



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

Progress report.

It has only been 5 days since I posted my concerns but I’m happy to report that I’ve managed to retrain Belle (I hope I don’t jinx it😂).

I kept a a constant watch on her making sure that she was in my sights at all times. Every time she’d head towards the living room alone I’d call her back to me and show her the pipi pad, or I’d stalk her around the house like an overbearing mama bear. If nothing else every 2-3 hours I’d show the pipi pad and repeat the ‘goo goo girl’ mantra. For three days now she’s been doing her job on the pipi pad.

I know that I can’t get complacent and will have to keep an eye out for at least another couple of weeks but I’m happy to note her positive progress.

@edelweiss I know, I felt bad after telling her that she had been a bad girl. That’s why I decided to vent out here instead, she truly is a very smart little thing (and that’s not proud mama talk she really is super intelligent) so I couldn’t understand why she wasn’t listening to me. But after venting out here and taking bits and pieces of advice I managed to stick to positive reinforcement and carried on doing what I was doing, it took some time but it worked.

@maddysmom No I’ve trained her in a way that she does everything on the pipi pad. When we go for our walkies it’s mostly for her to socialize and do the occasional pipi, but we live in a country where it’s 8 months of snow, so walkies are not something that she can do daily.

@everybody else, thank you for taking the time to read my post and give your own advice. It really helped me stay encouraged to be consistent with Belle.

Belle sends her love 💕


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You might also try leashing her to you---not an extension leash though!  Lots of people have found this works. I would make absolutely sure she is completely clean before putting down your new carpet. You might even gate off that room & only have her in there when you can be w/her & she has your full attention. . . otherwise you may be setting her up for failure. She might have felt very insecure w/all the workers in the house & your being distracted. Well done, Mama---keep up the good work.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Buddy2000 said:


> @maddysmom No I’ve trained her in a way that she does everything on the pipi pad. When we go for our walkies it’s mostly for her to socialize and do the occasional pipi, but we live in a country where it’s 8 months of snow, so walkies are not something that we can do daily


Great news! Shes a fast learner!
As for walks in the snow~ we walk everyday, no problem. All the maltese I’ve owned have love the snow. In fact my girls prefer snow over sun.
Here they are running through tunnels in this picture It’s hard to keep them inside once it snows, so enjoy the change in season.


----------



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

maddysmom said:


> Great news! Shes a fast learner!
> As for walks in the snow~ we walk everyday, no problem. All the maltese I’ve owned have love the snow. In fact my girls prefer snow over sun.
> Here they are running through tunnels in this picture It’s hard to keep them inside once it snows, so enjoy the change in season.
> View attachment 274948


Thank you! It’s great to know that I can take her out even when it’s snowing! I had thought that having a single coat (of fur) would make her uncomfortable in the snow. 

I used to bundle her up in her coat and take her out in my arms when she’d come (but being a 3 month old baby she enjoyed the warmth) this winter she’ll be one when it starts snowing! 

P.s that’s a beautiful photo of your babies!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Buddy2000 said:


> Thank you! It’s great to know that I can take her out even when it’s snowing! I had thought that having a single coat (of fur) would make her uncomfortable in the snow.
> 
> I used to bundle her up in her coat and take her out in my arms when she’d come (but being a 3 month old baby she enjoyed the warmth) this winter she’ll be one when it starts snowing!
> 
> P.s that’s a beautiful photo of your babies!


It’s so much fun when they love the snow!
I just make sure they have a warm jackets on. I prefer Hurtta ski jackets. They are light weight but keep them so warm. Also, my girls won’t wear boots, so I use Mushers wax. It prevents ice, salt burn, as well as hot pavenent, sand burn.

You never know, maybe she will prefer to do potty outside and you won’t have to deal with pads or the occasional accident inside. I find when they start using the potty outside, they prefer that over the pads.
Its good to have choice, imo.


----------



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> You might also try leashing her to you---not an extension leash though!  Lots of people have found this works. I would make absolutely sure she is completely clean before putting down your new carpet. You might even gate off that room & only have her in there when you can be w/her & she has your full attention. . . otherwise you may be setting her up for failure. She might have felt very insecure w/all the workers in the house & your being distracted. Well done, Mama---keep up the good work.


Talking about workers, thanks to them she has developed a new quirk. Every morning when they’d come she’d go running and be the first to greet them. If even one of them tried to start working without petting her first she’d bark at him or climb on him to get his attention till he petted her. Luckily they were all dog lovers.
Now every time I go to a shop and am addressed by the salesperson. She’ll bark at them or try to climb on their legs to get her petting first. The other day one of them actually apologized to her telling her that she really wanted to cuddle her but she was allergic. I need to figure out a way for her to stop demanding love on command when it comes to strangers. I’ll work on that next.


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

Buddy2000 said:


> Talking about workers, thanks to them she has developed a new quirk. Every morning when they’d come she’d go running and be the first to greet them. If even one of them tried to start working without petting her first she’d bark at him or climb on him to get his attention till he petted her. Luckily they were all dog lovers.
> Now every time I go to a shop and am addressed by the salesperson. She’ll bark at them or try to climb on their legs to get her petting first. The other day one of them actually apologized to her telling her that she really wanted to cuddle her but she was allergic. I need to figure out a way for her to stop demanding love on command when it comes to strangers. I’ll work on that next.


Where are you that you can take your dog into stores? Where I am, it's pretty much pet stores, home depot, and loews. Most stores do not allow.


----------



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

jsbrook said:


> Where are you that you can take your dog into stores? Where I am, it's pretty much pet stores, home depot, and loews. Most stores do not allow.


Andorra! It’s a small country in the Pyrenees mountains between France and Spain.
Dogs are mostly allowed to enter everywhere 😊, except supermarkets (but there is a French one that allows you to carry your dog in) and most bars welcome dogs as well. Restaurants usually have heated terraces that you can go to with your dog though some do allow them entry as well.


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

^ So nice! (board seems to be acting up with double posts)


----------

